# Sickly pet store mice?



## japanz (Sep 30, 2016)

I recently decided to start keeping some mice.
I purchased two fancy males, 1 fancy female, and some white mice to possibly cross them with in the future. For now they are still young.
I've had the fancies for about a month, and the whites for about 3 weeks.
I've been cleaning their cages twice weekly - when the poo becomes visible and I start to notice an odor.
One week ago, I noticed a stronger than normal smell, and while cleaning, I found a dead mouse in the bedding (I used shredded newspaper and aspen shavings, with some white paper towels and toilet paper rolls for them to shred).
Then yesterday, I found a suddenly skinny and weak mouse. I put him in a hospital cage but he died. Now today I found another weak mouse and also a dead mouse! They looked perfectly healthy, plump, and active yesterday or two days ago!
I have the white mice in a screen topped 20 gallon long aquarium, and the fancies in the metal mouse breeding cages. The other mice seem perfectly fine and calm.

I feed them a variety of things - rodent blocks, finch seed, ferret pellets,and hamster/gerbil "bonanza" mix. They have been eating it all since I got them, and I have owned mice before and fed them similar mixes.
The food was in bins at the pet store - could it be old or contaminated?
Could they have some virus or other illness?
My home is an average temperature - low 70s/high 60s. Their cages are on a tabletop in my dining room.
I really don't use any toxic cleaners or sprays.
I haven't given anything else to the mice.
Oh, they have a water bottle which is kept supplied with water, and I assume they all know how to drink from it as it is nearly identical to the pet store's setup, and they all lived at least 2-3 weeks before starting to die.

I think I covered everything pertinent, and appreciate any help or advice. Thank you!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there.Parasites are the most likely cause,mites/lice.Always best to treat any newcomers as a precaution.Blood sucking parasites are common and quickly run down the health and stamina of mice leaving them susceptible to illness and death.You need to treat the mice with something such as ivermectin ,chuck all the bedding away and either spray the cages and accessories with insecticide or wash and bleach.Thats the first thing to try.After that virus and bacterial infection could be considered.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

I can't offer any advice that Sarah hasn't already given, but I'm very sorry you've had such a terrible experience, and I hope it's resolved soon.


----------



## japanz (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, thanks for the advice.
I haven't seen any signs of external parasites - no abnormal scratching or hair loss.
Feces appears normal - dark, dry pellets, and no bloody or otherwise abnormal rear ends on the mice.
Are there any physical symptoms I might watch for?
I've cleaned the cages several times, and include washing, but haven't used any cleaning products because I would rather avoid chemicals.
What would you recommend?

Thanks again!


----------

